Ask HN: What will Warren Buffet buy with 125B cash? - sahin-boydas
======
jppope
One would hope he'll bail out the airlines that he owns part of... unless of
course our government decides to do that for him.

~~~
MR4D
He wouldn’t buy them unless he thought the government would bail out the
airlines.

~~~
bwb
He might not buy them if the gov was going to bail them out, as they could
wipe out shareholders (hopefully).

~~~
MR4D
Agreed. My point was simply that he wouldn’t buy them to have to bail them out
himself.

------
thiago_fm
I don't know why people are asking this again.

This 125b cash is from BH, not from himself. He doesn't decide it all alone.
If you want you can buy BH stock and follow along and be one of the
shareholders.

It also isn't 125b cash, but 125b not in stocks, in possibly very liquid
investments and well diversified.

I doubt it matters what he does with this money, unless you want to do the
same. He completely missed the boat on the last ~10 years and I doubt he's the
best example nowadays, his company is just very rich because for many decades
he got the fundamentals right. You can as well invest like him if you learn
what he knows, but I doubt you can get as rich as he did, because he did it in
a different time.

He'll likely invest in businesses he knows, just like anybody investing
should. Possibly brands, he's a big fan of businesses with a good brand and
margins, who isn't? :-)

------
chmaynard
That's a great question. Although he has made some really bad investments, his
overall record is astonishing if his main objective is maximum return. Some of
us have other objectives besides profit, such as investing in renewable energy
companies that care about mitigating climate change. I suspect that Buffett
doesn't think about that sort of thing too much.

~~~
codingdave
[https://www.barrons.com/articles/warren-buffett-berkshire-
ha...](https://www.barrons.com/articles/warren-buffett-berkshire-hathaway-
solar-power-nv-energy-690-megawatt-51577995149)

You mean, aside from building the largest solar power plant in the USA, and
specifically calling out renewables over the last few years as a good area to
invest?

~~~
aussiegreenie
Berkshire Hathaway Energy knows that Renewables both solar and wind are much
cheaper than their existing coal plants. They are closing coal plants as
quickly as they are allowed.

Many PUCs are reluctant to allow too many coal plants to close due to local
politics and fears about grid reliability.

~~~
toomuchtodo
BHE should buy some energy storage from Tesla or BYD (Buffet is a BYD
investor).

------
tyler666durden
I think the question is: "What CAN he buy with that amount of cash?"

------
ksherlock
Look at the Occidental deal (a few months ago) or the Goldman Sachs deal
(2008) for a template. Preferred stock with a fat dividend plus options
(warrants) to buy stock in the future.

------
slap_shot
FWIF he's pledged to donate 99% of his wealth upon death. Given that he's 90
years old, I imagine his primary goal with this capital is preservation, not
achieving returns in excess of the market.

------
stevavoliajvar
Does he really have 125B in cash ?

~~~
sloaken
He has been sitting on a lot of cash for a while. He expected the market was
due for a down turn and made a big shift.

You can look up articles. I found one from November saying he was on 128B, a
second one in October saying 122B. So I guess between the two he liquidated 6B
of investments.

~~~
sunstone
Apparently he also has revenue from operating businesses that he owns.

------
pacamara619
A seat in the Linux Foundation

------
znpy
The blood of the youngs, to live another 50-75 years.

------
magwa101
MacDonalds.

